# I'm new here



## MattB (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I just recently found this site and decided to join.

I live in East Tennesse and love the beautiful scenery that we have here, especially around Fall. My parents both loved decorating when I was younger and that hobby was passed on to me. I have nowhere near the displays that most of you do. I have had to cut down the size of my display due to starting a new job and some other things, but I do what I can. I also enjoy indoor Halloween decorating as well.

I am very excited about being a part of this group, and I look forward to having some great conversations with all of you!

Happy Haunting! :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome MattB.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings and salutations MattB!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll definitly be busy here, hold onto your key board!

Welcome!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hiya and welcome MattB! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome mat. here are a couple of sites to look at for ideas and how-tos have fun

http://www.hauntproject.com/
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome to zee forums MattB. :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Matt and welcome to the family. LOL Ok well its like a family. So your profile says you are a teacher???? I work at a school also, well an elementary school and I too am a teacher...........ummmmmmm ok Im not telling the truth. Im a teacher wanna be. Actually Im a lunch lady LOL. Oh wait Im a breakfast lady too as we serve breakfast as well there. LOL Anyway welcome to the forum. Good folks here, and friends for life. Glad to meet ya Matt


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome MattB.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome to the boards.Im orginally from Tn.Beautiful state!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Matt. Welcome to the forum. Don't forget to take pics this year, we thrive on them.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy MattB - hope y'all have a good time. There's tons of very talented and generous people here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Hairy Howdy to you MattB
Welcome to our little slice of afterlife...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome MattB...nice to meet you.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the food that will feed your sickness


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcomemat! er..Welcome, Matt!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Matt!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Howdy Matt. Dont worry about not having enough displays yet. Everyone here adds to their displays almost yearly so before long you will have more than you can put away. Nowadays, the first thing my wife asks when I tell her about my newest project plan is, "And juat where are we gonna put that after Halloween??"


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome Matt


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Matt...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Matt, I am sure you will love it here. :devil:


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome! Great to have you here!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi MattB and welcome to the forum of crazies!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum... I'm pretty new here myself. I'm located in middle TN.. about 30min west of Nashville. You're right - it is nice here in the fall.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome MattB!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home MattB! I think you'll like it here..... Lots of vonderful people that will help ya if ya need it!! :>


----------

